# Bike catalogue - Campagnolo, LOOK Cycles - free!



## Proto (13 Jan 2019)

Anyone want these? Having a clear out and thought someone might enjoy these.
If not they are going in recycling.

Campagnolo catalogue 2014
LOOK Cycles 2008
LOOK Cycles 2011


----------



## Yellow Saddle (13 Jan 2019)

I would love the Campag catalogue if you're prepared to split the bunch.

I'll allow the Look bunnies to get their kick out of the other two.


----------

